# Lazy Sunday Afternoon on The BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thawed out 2 big ole slab of ribs last night and dry rubbed em this morning....Slung some taters on there also. Been cooking since 0800 and they are basically done....I tried something different by spraying 3 taters down w/ butter and sprinkling with garlic salt, then wraping in tin foil. Basted the ribs in Sweet Baby Rays and left warming fer bout an hour...I'll give an update on how all turned out.....:letsdrink:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill be there in about 15 min. I got some squirels we can throw on too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (3/21/2010)*Ill be there in about 15 min. I got some squirels we can throw on too.


Ya'll are more then welcome ta come up brother...I've got about 3 lbs of bubba burger mix to throw on next...got a couple friends coming over.....Squirells not needed, heck I aint cooked up the 1's in my freezer yet!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Doing the same thing, just got started a little later than you. I got one of those BBQ guru's, still figuring it outbut it sure does make keeping the temp on the BGE at the perfect temperature for smoking low and slow. Check it out if you've never heard of it before - http://www.thebbqguru.com/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The ribs were great! The taters were purty good (cooked a little to long) but they still had a great smokey flavor to em.....and the bubba burgers wereoutstanding.... The taters wrapped up in foil w/ butter and garlic salt were great...Chase where were you at?????

My friends that were over were curious about the BGE and watched me bring food off the grill....They were very surprised that the burgers cooked as quick as they did....

I'd give it an 8 outta 10 fer the day!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (3/21/2010)*The ribs were great! The taters were purty good (cooked a little to long) but they still had a great smokey flavor to em.....and the bubba burgers wereoutstanding.... The taters wrapped up in foil w/ butter and garlic salt were great...Chase where were you at?????
> 
> My friends that were over were curious about the BGE and watched me bring food off the grill....They were very surprised that the burgers cooked as quick as they did....
> 
> I'd give it an 8 outta 10 fer the day!!!:letsdrink


Sitting at the house fixing to throw some stuffed chicken breast on. Dem ribs looked fine though, might have to cook some next weekend.


----------

